# Neue Grafikkarte eingebaut - nun brummen in den Boxen



## Mabri (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut. Eine Powercolor Radeon HD 6950. Die funktioniert auch super soweit. Seitdem habe ich aber immer wenn die Grafikkarte etwas leisten muss ein brummen im Center meiner 5.1 Boxen. Die Lautstärke des Brummen hängt davon ab wie viel die Grafikkarte arbeiten muss. Das fängt ganz klein an beim scrollen im Browser wenn die Seite gerendert wird bis zu einem unerträglichen Brummen beim spielen. Nach 4 Stunden Googlearbeit habe ich zwar ähnliche Probleme gefunden aber alle hatten keine vernünftigen Lösungen parat. Deshalb versuche ich es jetzt nochmal^^.

Die Soundkarte ist ein OnBoard Chip von Realtek auf einem MSI 770-C45, weshalb es mir auch unmöglich ist die Soundkarte in einen anderen Slot zu packen. Treiber wurden alle auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Ich hab auch schon irgendwas von Abschirmungen gelesen die ich mir basteln soll aber davon hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung. Vielleicht ist das Problem ja acuh ganz banal und schnell behoben...das hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, die Ursache ist banal, die Lösung eher nicht  Wenn die "Audio"-Leitungen nahe der Datenleitungen zum PCIE-Port liegen, kann es zu Übersprechungen kommen.. Die einzig plausible Lösung wäre eine Soundkarte für den PCI/PCIE-Port.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mabri (22. Dezember 2011)

Hmm was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen. Wenn ich Kopfhörer benutze am Frontanschluss dann habe ich kein Brummen. Auf dem Mainboard ist dieser Anschluss an der untersten Ecke angebracht also ein paar cm weiter weg als der Rückanschluss für die Boxen.

Das würde dann ja für deine Theorie sprechen.

Aber ich verstehe nicht wieso bei meiner alten Grafikkarte kein Mucks zu hören war. Das war ne Radeon 5770 und die ist ja auch nicht gerade schwachbrüstig.


Andere Frage noch...würde eine Soundkarte für 20 Euro reichen? Ich habe gelesen das auch die nicht besonders gut abgeschirmt sein sollen und es deshalb auch zu Störungen kommen kann. Solange es ein gelegentliches knacken ist oder so hab ich da kein Problem mit...das gab es auch vorher schon. Ich möchte nur dieses dauerhafte Brummen weghaben.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur mutmaßen.

(1) Schau aufs Mainboard und beachte den Abstand zwischen Soundchip und Grafikkarte. Vielleicht liegt auf der neuen Grafikkarte der Prozessor/Taktgeber an einer anderen Position, vielleicht sind die Frequenzen höher/stärker.

zu (2) kauf einfach nicht die billigste, such eine mit dem gleichen Soundchip. Soundkarten mit Realtek-Chip sind preiswert und ok - auch von Creative gibt es Karten für ~20Eur. Es muß ja nicht gleich eine X-Fi Titanium für 115Eur sein 

mfg chmee


----------



## melmager (23. Dezember 2011)

ev hilft dann ja auch ein selbstgebasteltes Abschirmblech

Tüte aus Plasitk (frischhaltebeutel) drin Alufolie und das zwischen Soundchip und GraKa


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2011)

@Mabri
(letzten Text haste ja gelöscht) Dann wäre es ne Brummschleife, die mit dem Stromkreis zu tun hat. Versuche, die 230V-Stecker von Boxen, PC und Monitor mal zu ändern (umdrehen, andere Steckdose oder zusammen auf eine Steckdose)

mfg chmee


----------



## Mabri (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm also der Soundchip ist am unteren Ende des Mainboard ca 5-6 cm vom Grafikchip entfernt. Das wäre dann genau so weit wie eine Soundkarte im untersten PCI Slot. Die PCIe Leitungen sind auf dem Board auch ca. 1,5 - 2 cm von den Audioleitungen entfernt. Diese verlaufen aber unter den Grafikkartenanschlüssen, welche nach Hinten gehen.

Die Grafikkarte braucht nun aber auch 2 Stromanschlüsse, statt vormals nur einen und strahlt wahrscheinlich sehr viel stärker. Ich würde nur ungern Geld ausgeben wenn ich hinterher keinen nutzen habe...die Grafikkarte hat meinen Geldbeutel schon bis auf den letzten Cent ausgesaugt^^

Die Selbstgebastelte Abschirmung brachte leider keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Mabri (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja hatte gesehehn das ich die Boxen nur aus und an geschaltet habe^^

Also wenn sie aus sind, diesmal auch wirklich, dann geben sie keinen Muks von sich.


----------

